# Men'Thar-The Lost Patriarch OOC



## DralonXitz (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello people, I am a DM looking for 4-5 players in a homebrew world.  It will be a very deep RP world, but also combining lots of Combat, action, and adventure.  It is 3.0 Rules, here are details:

6th Level Charecters with 28 Point Buy
PHB, DMG, MM and Complete Warrior optional
Any Allignment Acceptable(As long as it fits the Nation Chosen)
Background Appropriate to Setting
No Beast Races(Half-Dragon, Troll etc.)
Max 6th Level Gold
Max 1st Level HP, 80% each level after.
When leveling, if you want a prestige class, please inform me here on OOC thread, any DMG or CW Prestige is allowed.

Rogues Gallery-http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1653272#post1653272

Confirmed Players:
ferretguy
deadestdai
taitzu52
Vendetta

Unconfirmed Players:
Ferrix


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 12, 2004)

The Lost Patriarch

BACKGROUND:

The world of Men’Thar was old, very old.   Civilization had existed there for over 24,000 standard years, in the form of Kingdoms.  Kingdom’s rose, lived, and died constantly, sometimes due to foreign beasts, natural hazards, and of course, War.  Across the three continents of the planet, Uaoi, Pomona, and Jakarta, one Kingdom shined brighter than any other.  The Golden Dragonrealm of Amun.  The fiercest of warriors, the fairest of diplomats, and the kindest of all beings, they were revered by all other Lord’s.  They set the standard for how a Kingdom should be governed.

But that all changed, 1,100 years ago, when the Goblins of Skelandgrief launched a massive offensive on Amun.  The Knights had fought them for centuries, but never before had they made such progress across the continent of Pomona.  Finally, when The Warchief stood outside the Golden City of St. Pox, Capital of Amun, the Patriarch of the Dragonlords rode out with his bravest men, the Elite Dragonknights of Amun.  They fought vigorously for 4 days and nights, in a never ending struggle to free their lands.  Finally, as Lord Nagano, Patriarch of Amun stood with 3 knights in the Great Hall of the Goblins, the Warchief approached, with a massive warhammer over his shoulder.  He challenged the Patriarch, and they fought for what seemed like an eternity.  

But strong as Nagano was, the musky evil that the chamber was rank with was wearing him out, making him tired, dazed, to the point of near unconciousness.  Then, when Nagano was nearly defeated, he raised his warhammer and plummeted it into his skull, shattering it and the Kingdom forever.

After his death, Amun fell to the Goblins, and they swept through the continent of Uaoi with much speed and force, eventually taking over half the area, torturing innocents, burning crops and villages, ruining the beautiful land Amun once was.

But that may change, for within the Great Metropolis of Skyrium, City of Wizards, one historian has found something of legend, something that may have the power to end the tyranny of the goblins forever…

The Lost Patriarch

BACKGROUND:

The world of Men’Thar was old, very old. Civilization had existed there for over 24,000 standard years, in the form of Kingdoms. Kingdom’s rose, lived, and died constantly, sometimes due to foreign beasts, natural hazards, and of course, War. Across the three continents of the planet, Uaoi, Pomona, and Jakarta, one Kingdom shined brighter than any other. The Golden Dragonrealm of Amun. The fiercest of warriors, the fairest of diplomats, and the kindest of all beings, they were revered by all other Lord’s. They set the standard for how a Kingdom should be governed.

But that all changed, 1,100 years ago, when the Goblins of Skelandgrief launched a massive offensive on Amun. The Knights had fought them for centuries, but never before had they made such progress across the continent of Uaoi.  Finally, when The Warchief stood outside the Golden City of St. Pox, Capital of Amun, the Patriarch of the Dragonlords rode out with his bravest men, the Elite Dragonknights of Amun. They fought vigorously for 4 days and nights, in a never ending struggle to free their lands. Finally, as Lord Nagano, Patriarch of Amun stood with 3 knights in the Great Hall of the Goblins, the Warchief approached, with a massive warhammer over his shoulder. He challenged the Patriarch, and they fought for what seemed like an eternity.

But strong as Nagano was, the musky evil that the chamber was rank with was wearing him out, making him tired, dazed, to the point of near unconciousness. Then, when Nagano was nearly defeated, he raised his warhammer and plummeted it into his skull, shattering it and the Kingdom forever.

After his death, Amun fell to the Goblins, and they swept through the continent of Uaoi with much speed and force, eventually taking over half the area, torturing innocents, burning crops and villages, ruining the beautiful land Amun once was.

But that may change, for within the Great Metropolis of Skyrium, City of Wizards, one historian has found something of legend, something that may have the power to end the tyranny of the goblins forever…

KINGDOMS:

Now, in the current time, there are 9 Kingdoms, 2 in Uaoi, 4 in Jakarta, 2 in Pomona, and the Great Island Realm of Atlantia.

UAOI

In Uaoi, the two Kingdoms are the kingdoms of Mier, realm of the Horsemasters, and Fallon, ancient land of Rogues and Thieves.  Uaoi is also the home to the Goblins of Skelandgrief and the Ruins of Amun.

Mier is one of the oldest kingdoms on Men’Thar, standing unconquered for over 7,600 years. Known far and wide as the Realm of Horsemasters, they train the deadliest Cavalry on the planet. Their men go through 3 year training courses, serving as a squire to a current Horsemaster before becoming one. Their capital, Argento, is home to King Gaeolan.

King Gaeolan, while King, is also regarded as the fiercest Cavalry Officer on Men'Thar, and has fought countless battles against the Goblins of Skelandgrief. He seeks to preserve his own kingdom, but to also restore Uaoi to it's former glory. In the past, Mier was Amun's Staunchest ally.

Fallon, also known as the Land of Thieves, is a brutal, ruthless place, filled with bandits at every corner, corrupt officials, powerful Thief Lords, and bounty hunters. Most commoners here live very terribly, working as servants to the rich Thief Lords, living in ghettoes, and dying of plagues. Some youngsters leave at around 17 to adventure the world, some for money, fame, but mostly just to escape Fallon. The capital of Fallon, Maouter is home to King Ritley.

King Ritley is really only King by name, he has no real power. In truth, the real ruler of Fallon is the Mysterious Thief Lord of The Black Bandits, a group of thieves who run the city of Maouter with blade and fist. Ritley violenty hates the Thieves of his Kingdom, but he will not risk extermination of them, as that would only result in the death of his Beautiful wife, Victoria.

JAKARTA

In Jakarta, there are 4 Kingdoms, 3 Lawfully Good, and the fourth, Necromia, the despot of all evil on Men’Thar.

Du’Mar, Home of the Dwarves

The first kingdom is Du’Mar, home of the Dwarves in the Iscag Mountains, great men of the Craftsman Hall and Miners. Du’Mar is an ancient and proud kingdom, built mostly deep within the Iscag Mountains.  The mountains offer them great protection from the evil goblins that inhabit the areas near their Kingdom, but the threat always remains. 

More than a Millennia ago, Du’Mar was also known for it’s impressive army, the largest standing army on Men’Thar, with a total of over 400,000 dwarves.  But that all changed when the Goblins launched a brutal onslaught onto Du’Mar known by the dwarves as the Decade of Blood.  The goblins came in waves of 20,000 or greater, throwing themselves at the cities of Du’Mar.  The dwarves fought bravely, but each battle thinned their numbers even more, until eventually, they were pushes all the way back to Firebreath Hall.  With 5,000 brave dwarves left, they held the city for 193 days until Kayexia the Fire-Mistress, one of the Order of the Eight arrived and annihilated the Goblin forces.  After that day, the dwarves vowed to never have a standing army again, and to distance themselves as far away from politics as possible.

The Capital of Du’Mar is Firebreath Hall, home to King Thendar and the Mythril Forge of Haelfor.  A marvelous city, it is regarded as one of the marvels of Men’thar.  The city is a massive superstructure carved within Mt. Iscag-Prime, the largest peak in the range.  With over 600 levels, tens of thousands of houses, and fortresses in it, it would take a man more than 3 lifetimes to see it all.  The Mythril Forge of Haelfor is also a treasure of Men’Thar, acknowledged by Arch-Mage Brima as a treasure to be guarded by all citizens of the world.  The Forge is actually a divine creation bestowed to the dwarves by Justico’s personal smith, Haelfor, after they guarded a temple of his from onslaught by the Goblins.  The magical properties of it allow for the forging of the legendary metal, Elementium, a material so powerful that the fires of any man-made forge will not even heat it up.  Only the divine flames of Haelfor can smelt this material, and allow for the creations of the ultimate weapons of the world.  

The second kingdom is the Legendary Realm of Wizards, Ultimia, home also to the great Metropolis of Skyrium, regarded by many as the most advanced and largest city in all of Men’Thar. The wizards are dedicated to the keeping of lore, research of history, studying magic, and deciphering the ancient Dragon-Script, the language of a race long extinct from the planet. Their capital is Skyrium, home to Arch-Mage Brima’Del-Hammeros.

Arch-Mage Brima is quite an interesting man, and also quite an old one. While his real age is unknown, records have indicated the presence of a Brima'Del-Hammeros at the Coronation Ceremony of Saint Venonsakemacht Pox, First Ruler of Amun, which was about 4,300 years ago. How his seemingly Immortality was accomplished is not known to anyone except Brima and perhaps some of the Order of the 8, council to the Ruler of Ultimia.

The third kingdom is Gahalamear, the realm of Wood Elves. Great Rangers and archers, the Wood Elves scour the land, waging war with the Orcs who inhabit the same continent. They are devoted to justice, honor, and family, to which nothing else exceeds in importance. Their capital, Laefon, is ruled by King Eanor.

Laefon is a city that boggles the mind upon first sight.  It is a huge metropolis built into the forest, at a height of some 7,000 feet.  Massive astral pillars escalate people from the ground entrances to the city, where the Elves live in a tranquil paradise.  Skilled fletchers and bowyers create mystical ranged weapons, wielded by the elite Forest Stalkers of Gahalamear.  

The fourth Kingdom of Jakarta is the mysterious Necromia, a barren wasteland of evil and scourge. The entire area is blanketed in death, turning the soil black, and the oxygen into near smoke. Tall ziggurats scatter across the land, along with alters to the god of Death, Kairm. Nothing else is known about Necromia except that it is a place that noone wants to enter.

Necromia was not always evil, in fact, it once was ironiclly a Holy Kingdom of Paladins, the name not known anymore, who went to war with Cabarka in the War of Eternity thousands of years ago. Somehow though, evil took this place, and now it is Necromia.

POMONA

Pomona is home to 2 Kingdoms, both Neutral in their beliefs. They never have made war with one another, and both Kingdoms seek to explore the vast jungles of the world, and further their knowledge, both spiritually and physically.

The First Kingdom, also known as the Birthplace of Men’Thar, is Carbarka, a realm far to the east, ruled by powerful Daimyo’s and Shoguns. It is the only kingdom that has survived for the entire history of recorded civilization, and the only surviving nation of the 3,200 year long War of Eternity. It has no capital, as the nation is split between 11 Feudal States, each ruled by a Daimyo or a Shogun. Many adventurers can find themselves suddenly the Hero of one state, while the most hated enemy of another.

The second kingdom of Pomona, is in contrast to Cabarka, the newest Kingdom on Men’Thar, only 632 years old. Once part of Cabarka, the barbarians of Bulfinch fought a fierce civil war with their Daimyo, and after 19 years, won their independence. They are fierce warriors, wielding huge greatswords and Double-Hammers into battle. Their capital, Wulfguard, is ruled by High Chieftain Hanor.

The Final Kingdom is The Great Island Realm of Atlantia, home to the Sea-Elves, an ancient breed of Aquatic Warriors. Long ago, estimated 13,000 years ago, the Elves of Atlantia left their original home of Tremona, the lost kingdom of Elves, and crossed the sea, in search of the Promised Land in the Oceans. After 2 months of sailing, they set anchor and landed at a medium sized island, filled with gorgeous grass and rare plants they had never seen before. They took this as their home, and over the years, learned to live completly from the sea. Eventually, the Island was transformed from its Empty Paradise into a gleaming city of Marble and Sapphire, with arches and pillars scattered perfectly across the beautiful land. Underwater Cities were also built, as over the milennia the Sea Elves learned to breath underwater and developed gills in their forearms. Their Capital is Tritarionia, named after the sacred God of the Sea.

*The Golden Dragonrealm of Amun*

The Golden Dragomrealm of Amun is known by scholars and people alike as a kingdom that was once greatness itself.  It was the pinnacle of government, the shining light in the darkness.  Situated on the continent of Uaoi, they were the ultimate warriors, the fairest diplomats, the greatest scholars.  But much of their history is unknown, save a few tomes in Ultimia, and the Fallen Dragons Sacred Library.

Millions of years ago, the Gods, in their infinite splendor, met together in the sacred palace of Phoenixia, home of Amunia.  She was the leader of the Gods, an amazingly kind Golden Dragon.  She spoke to her fellow gods that she believed a new world should be created, and that all the gods could lead together on this new world.  In the past, gods can supreme control over a given planet, but Men’thar was to be the first world with more than one worshipped god.  Justico, the god of Justice, would be given worship over the Humans, Dwarves, and Elves.  Atlantia would be given control over the Sea-Elves, when their forseen Exodus occurred.  Necromia, as cruel and dark as he was, would be given the duty of ruling the dark hearts of Men’thar.  But the Holy Mother wanted only one people for herself, not to rule over them like peasants, but to care for them like children.  She would help to forge the greatest people of all time, the people of Amun.

Millions of years later, civilization arose, and kingdoms began to form.  Cabarka, Mier, Templarus, all great kingdoms.  It was then, 5,301 years before the Golden Prophecy took shape that Amunia decided to help forge her kingdom.  She turned into the form of a gorgeous female and made love to a fierce warrior known as Catalan Pox, the man to become Amun’s first leader.  She bore his child, and a line of Dragon-blooded royals ensued.  She helped him organize a group of good people, honest and virtuous, and led them to an area of Uaoi.  It was here that Catalan created the first markings of the Golden Dragonrealm.  Over the next 4,000 years, the kingdom would grow in size and power, making way for marvelous cities, libraries, temples, and warriors.  The capital, St. Pox, was a true creation of the gods.  A combined effort between Justico’s smith Haelfor and Amunia, a huge floating city in the clouds was created.  Amunia also bestowed The Patriarch with 23 of her breed, fine Golden Dragons to be bred in St. Pox, and used as steeds for the 20 Elite Dragonknights of Amun, 2 Extra, and 1 as the Royal Steed of the Patriarch.

The Dragonknights of Amun

The Dragonknights were the kingdom, and perhaps the world’s, most elite warriors.  Clad in heavy draconic armor, armed with mystical lances, and atop swift Dragons, the Dragonknights protected Amun and destroyed any enemies of Uaoi.  The process for becoming a Dragonknight was an extremely arduous task, one taking many years to accomplish.

At around 8, families would generally send their young sons to the Young Mens Military Training Program in Kath’Ranor, a city southwest of St. Pox.  For the next 10 years, the boys trained from night to day, learning combat, tactics, ethics, history, and virtue.  At the age of 18, the men graduating from the program took on the title of Dragonsquire, where they served as a Combat squire to a Dragonknight for the next 10-12years.  Finally, at around 30 or 32, if the Dragonknight deemed the Squire worthy, he would resign from his duty(voluntarily of course) and hand the reigns over to the Dragonsquire.  After an induction ceremony by The Patriarch himself, the Squire became a fully fledged Dragonknight of Amun.

DEITIES

Across Men’Thar, there are three main Deities. The first is Justico, the God of Justice and Law. His followers are the Dwarves, the Elves of Gahalamear, the Humans of Mier,  and the Barbarians of Bulfinch. Justice comes first to them, and they put it before almost anything else(except Family, in case of the Elves.)

The second god is Kairm, God of Death. He is worshipped by the Dark Inhabitants of Necromia, and some small bands of Cultists who live in the ancient sewers of Skyrium, praying to their god with ritual sacrifices of Living beings.

The final god Is the God of The Sea, Tritarion. He wreaks vengeance over all who disturb his oceans, and commands a mighty army of Sea Dragons, defending the innocents who worship him.	

The fourth deity is a god that is only worshipped by the Fallen Dragons, the exiles of Amun.  She is Amunia, the sacred Dragonmother, creater of Men’thar.  She was worshiped greatly back when Amun was still in power, but now, only their descendants live to praise her.

NEW RACES

The only new race in Men'Thar is the beautiful Sea Elves. Sea Elves are about 5 feet tall, with long white flowing hair and a pale blue skin. They dazzle in the sunlight, and foreigners who come to their home are generally in awe of their flawless beauty. Sea-Elves have the racial trait of Water Breathing, and also have scale-like skin, very soft, but also very resistant to water pressure, allowing them to dive down to 2000 ft before pressure takes a toll on them.
Racial Traits: Water Breathing, Water Pressure resistant to 2000 Ft., Increased Lung Capacity above water, -2 STR and -2 CON due to their soft skin and lack of muscle.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds real interesting. I would like to try this world out..haven't yet played a thief in a pbp so would like to give it a try. Coming from the nation of Fallon (suprise, suprise) thinking left home after watching family resorting to desperate messures to stay ahead of the taxes and protection collections of the local "officials" he decieded to look for better oppertunities for himself.
 Will need a couple of days to get him developed if that be ok.
Only question is any race open in Fallon?Trying to figure between 1/2 elf or human.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey man, great to have you onboard.  No problem if it takes you some time to develop, we all like detailed charecters.  Unlike some of the other Kingdoms, Fallon is basiclly a pretty diverse mix of species, but you could probably say the majority, 40% ish is Human.  Half elf would work great though, so whatever fits your charecter best.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

Also, all TLP players here is Rogue's Gallery link http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1653272#post1653272 

Please post characters here.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 14, 2004)

Started making character...then realized rules were 3.0 (was making for 3.5...oops...) making modifications probably going with 5/1 rogue/ranger half elf definitly.
 Oh and max gold for 6th level?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

Yup, sorry forgot to mention that.  Ill put some more stuff at top as well.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm liking the idea of your horsemen from Mier. One question though, what kind of look do they have? clasic medi-eval knight or otherwise?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

Essentially, they are tall, Scandanavian-ish men, pretty well built, if you want a physical example, theyre a lot like Rohan from Lord of the Rings.  If you havent, like I said, tall, buff, long blonde hair, blue eyes, and excellent with Horses.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 14, 2004)

Cool - I'll work on my char today and hopefully have it posted here by tonight for you!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2004)

A few ideas for the rumbling:

Dwarven druid or dwarven cleric

Elven wizard or gnome illusionist

Halfling swashbuckler/rogue aiming for invisible blade and master thrower

...

rolls over ideas in head for a few more minutes


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

Cool, great to hear.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey there!  I'd love to join in on the action.  I love the write up you posted, there's a lot of options here, that's for sure.  Seeing the goblinoid threat tied into the orgins of the world, I'd like to go for a:

Barbarian / Fighter  (preferably dwarf, though human is fine too)

OK, so I'm a bit of a Trollslayer fan, but it makes for some catchy dialogue!

Now I'm a old hat at gaming, but new to PBP.  Please let me know where to send or post my character to, and what other details I should be concerned with.  

Thanks!

TZ


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 14, 2004)

Also, could you explain the Rogue's Gallary to me?  Thanks!


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Taitzu, great to have you on.  The Rogue's Gallery link is on top, basiclly, its just a thread where you post your character.  So once hes all typed up, copy and paste him as a new thread in there.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 15, 2004)

DX, quick question - hitpoints? Max 1st and 75% every level til 6th?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 15, 2004)

1st Level max 80% after each.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello sir.

I, too, would like to join these harty individuals for adventure.

I'm thinking I might like to try out one of your Atlantia elves.  Is there any rules special for their creation that I should know?  Or are they just 3.0 elves with the gills?

I am yours, if you will have me.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello Vendetta, awesome to have you onboard.  They are like Normal Elves, but add these Racial Traits:

 Racial Traits: Water Breathing, Water Pressure resistant to 2000 Ft., Increased Lung Capacity above water, -2 STR and -2 CON due to their soft skin and lack of muscle.

While different from normal D&D Sea Elves, I have altered them a bit to fit the Purposes of Men'Thar.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 16, 2004)

+2 Dex
-2 Str AND Con

oiy

guess I'm the wizard... are you accepting Psionics?  Could I be a Psion?  If so, original Psionics handbook or the new Expanded... if not, I think I'll be a wizard.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 16, 2004)

Sea Elf Wizard....nice, I was really looking hard at those.  Cheers to you, mate!

So....my character is up on the RG, it needs some formatting though.  :\ 

Note:  My last two feats are out of _Complete Warrior_.  Please let me know if they are ok, otherwise I will change them right quick.

Thanks!
TZ


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 16, 2004)

Taitzu, yer char's name rocks! I love the surname especially!


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 16, 2004)

Vendetta, awesome to have someone play as a Sea-Elf, Wizard is perfectly fine, I don't restrict people on stuff but sadly none of my RL players have ever shown interest in Psionics, so I don't have either guide.  

However, if you can submit to me by email rowenstrata1@cox.net the basic jist of how you play a Psionic, attacks, defenses basiclly whatever stuff Id need to know about how they basiclly work that will be acceptable.

And Taitzu, good to have people using CW Material, feats are perfectly acceptable.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 16, 2004)

My char Skarsus is posted in Rogue's Gallery - lok him over and I'll have a background, etc up asap.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 16, 2004)

Quick question about my horsie - assuming my char owned him from his first level, would the mount level as well? Hope this doesn't sound too stupid a question to ask.....


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 16, 2004)

Lol this is going to sound terrible, my group has never used Mounts before, so I looked in the three core Books for the answer.  I couldn't find anything about normal Mounts leveling, I know Paladin's Special Mounts do, Gaining AC and HD and such, Taitzu can probably answer that, hes a vet.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 17, 2004)

O, and Taitzu mate, I think yer dwarf gets a +11/+5 with his axe? Extra +1 for majick and +1 for Weapon focus, add in the +3 strength bonus to the base of +6/+1.......


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 17, 2004)

Well...

With psionics, you have a number of "Power Points" that allow you to "cast" (Manifest is the term for psionics) spells or rather, Psionic Powers.  You have a list of Psionic powers that you know how to use, like a Sorcerer and each uses a number of power points to cast.  It allows for some versitility in an interesting fashion.  That system is pretty straight forward.  The feats can really add umph to a character though and the Psionic Combat is really just for use between psionic characters (So a non psion wouldn't have to worry about the special psionic attacks, just the psionic powers)

HOWEVER

I wont do that to you 

I'll play a wizard and get his info posted for you later once I pound my head on the desk for several hours to figure out what my School specialization will be along with prohibited schools.

I do have the old psionic handbook in pdf that I could snail mail to you (My email wont allow attachments that large... not that its large, its only 8 meg... which I guess is large enough and too large to email via my service.

uh... nevermind 

Sea Elf Wizard for me!


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 17, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Lol this is going to sound terrible, my group has never used Mounts before, so I looked in the three core Books for the answer.  I couldn't find anything about normal Mounts leveling, I know Paladin's Special Mounts do, Gaining AC and HD and such, Taitzu can probably answer that, hes a vet.




Nope, a horse is a horse, of course.  

That is, of course, unless you go and tweak it, this IS your sandbox.

You may want to look at it as a hireling or NPC, should be in the DMG under NPC classes or differred EPs.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 17, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> O, and Taitzu mate, I think yer dwarf gets a +11/+5 with his axe? Extra +1 for majick and +1 for Weapon focus, add in the +3 strength bonus to the base of +6/+1.......




Right you are, guv'nah, right you are.  I'll make the fix!  Thanks for the red pen action, sometimes I need it.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2004)

dwarven cleric up tomorrow


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 18, 2004)

Excellent charecters guys, very nice mix all around.  In a few days theyll all be up, then I just need to do a little planning and some work, and the game should be ready by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2004)

will there be downtime for item creation during the game?  i'm thinking of picking up craft wonderous item and craft magic arms and armor and want to make sure they'll be useful.

also will we be at exactly 6th level or would there be any excess that i could have used to craft my own items?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 18, 2004)

We are at Exactly 6th Level, but youll get XP fast, I do a lot of combat.


As for the Creation, absolutly.  Item creation is one of those things I never see my players do, so it's a real treat to have someone try it.  Say like when the groups at a tavern or such, you can craft.  

Hope that Helped


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> We are at Exactly 6th Level, but youll get XP fast, I do a lot of combat.
> 
> 
> As for the Creation, absolutly.  Item creation is one of those things I never see my players do, so it's a real treat to have someone try it.  Say like when the groups at a tavern or such, you can craft.
> ...




works wonderfully... dwarven smith, who woulda thought?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2004)

deadestdai, your fighter's wisdom of 8 should have a -1 penalty instead of no modifier


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks man - I always mess something up on my char sheets here. I'll change it pronto!


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 18, 2004)

Also Dai...noted wilderness skill a wee bit off. Should be 3 instead of 1 for total.
Yep this group does look good...lots of tanks for the front ranks....Just distract um for me guys!


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 18, 2004)

Posted half of my guy.  Need to do feats and buy equipment.  (Not a small task, but certainly fun )  

Couple of questions, though.

My elf can't breathe air.  The level three spell "Water Breathing" Is sort of... well... useless for me.  I took it as Air Breathing, assuming underwater beasties such as myself might look for that as a spell instead... that ok?  

Also, what languages are we looking at for this world?  Should we use the standard D&D languages of 3.0?  Or both them and some new ones?  I'd like to know before I choose my languages as I'll be selecting five 

One last question.  I get two spells for my spell book per level.  Since we are Level 6, and have a significant amout of experience and gear, can I assume that the scrolls that I purchace that I'd have had time to sit down and scribe copies of them into my spell book?  Right now, naturally, I have access to just 12 spells (Half in my school of specialization... oh, btw, is a Transmuter ok?)  

Ok, hope I'm not being a burden 
~The elf with the really retarded name.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 18, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Posted half of my guy.  Need to do feats and buy equipment.  (Not a small task, but certainly fun )
> 
> Couple of questions, though.
> 
> ...




One, Sea Elves can Breathe Air, Racial Trait is Increased Lung Capacity Above Water(Unless your saying for some RP aspect you cannot) then yes, Air BReathing is fine.

Next, Language.  Most are from 3.0, but there a few new ones.  Obviously, Elves and Dwarves use the normal, except for the exceptions here:

The Order of the 8 and Some High Ranking Wizards in Ultimia speak Ultimian, a dead language(similar to Latin).  

The Necromancers of Necromia speak The Black Tongue, an ancient dark form of speech known to only a few people on Men'Thar.

Carbarka natives speak a language known as Skarnor, named after the First Emporer of Unified Carbarka.

And finally, Sea-Elves speak a very different dialect of Elvish, almost regarded as a different Language known as Aquarian.

Question three, yes, presume you had the time to sit and scribe over the weeks.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 18, 2004)

OH!!! I thought Increased Lung Capacity Above Water mean't I could hold my breath a heck of a long time 

Sweet, that's 2 extra spells a day that I can have not devoting them to air breathing


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 18, 2004)

Lol, the Above Water Increased Capacity means basiclly they could hold their breath for like 8 minutes, or be choked for that long before death.  They cna still breathe above water though, like normal Elves.  Theyre a lot like Kevin Costner on that movie Waterworld, dont know if you ever saw it, but same principle sort of.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2004)

Derrik Forgehammer, dwarven cleric, hand of the forge at your service

haven't finished description, background and personality, will work on it

where would be a good place for him to be from?  any suggestions on notable dwarven or clerical stuff?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

Ferrix, for dwarves:

The first kingdom is Du’Mar, home of the Dwarves in the Iscag Mountains, great men of the Craftsman Hall and Miners. Like most dwarves, they care little for politics or the battle of good and evil, but more for the smithing of beautiful swords and Warhammers. The Capital of Du’Mar is Firebreath Hall, home to King Thendar and the Mythril Forge of Haelfor.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Derrik Forgehammer, dwarven cleric, hand of the forge at your service




Hot, item creation!  I guess I shouldn't have spent so much on my axe!!    

Are there any more details that we need to wrap up?  I admit, I make mistakes on my character sheets sometimes.  Good to know y'all have my back.

OK, folks, I'm psyched!!
(no pressure, DX   )

TZ


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok folks, got most of the planning done for Chapter I of our Men'Thar saga, as soon as Ferrix, Deadestdai and Vendetta get their backgrounds up and sheets finished Ill launch the thread.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey DralonXitz? Can you give me an idea of how we all meet up so I can fit it into my char's background?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2004)

character background/description/personality up


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hey DralonXitz? Can you give me an idea of how we all meet up so I can fit it into my char's background?




Yes, I was going to unveil that right before thread opening, but I shall now.

As I stated in the opening post, 1st page, a Wizard in Skyrium has discovered something of legend, something that will end the tyranny of the Goblins of Skelandgrief forever.  The PC's have been summoned to Skyrium  by mysterious messengers, where they all meet each other for some unknown reason.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 21, 2004)

Cool - thanks DX.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 21, 2004)

OK, my character sheet is finished as well as my history.  Sorry that it took me until today to get this far but, as stated previously, I got to RPG all weekend and yesterday so just didn't have time to do it all.

Thanks for your patience and I look forward to flinging my spells into your melee battles


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> character background/description/personality up




Hey Ferrix, where *did* you get that fly character sheet from?  I can't seem to find the source.  Thanks!

TZ


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 22, 2004)

Appearance and background done for Skarsus too. Think we're all ready now eh?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Appearance and background done for Skarsus too. Think we're all ready now eh?




Ditto for Thromgril.  Have some!


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 22, 2004)

Attention all, the IC thread is now up at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1667933#post1667933

Enjoy


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

Ferrix, deadestdai, where have you been?  We need your intro posts before we can continue.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 25, 2004)

Sorry, for some reason my subscription did not update. Am posting now.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 25, 2004)

i'd the same problem as deadest dai... will be there momentarily


----------



## Temujin (Jul 25, 2004)

Are you still looking for players?  If not, I'm a willing alternate!


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

We have all of our mains filled, but cook up a good charecter sheet and you can be 1st Alternate.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

Has anyone heard from DralonXitz?  I know it hasn't been that long but I am really loving this adventure and we haven't even gotten out of the tavern.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

he posted a week ago on the IC thread or something like that didn't he?


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just to let ya'll know, I'll be out of town for a few days....will be back again sunday night. Hopefully DralonXitz will be back by then or Ackalon will be to drunk to care....


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 26, 2004)

Lol, That's odd, Hopefully I will be back when he already responded to my recent post.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

waaaaaaaaaa

this is like my favorite adventure   The RPing was just rabid.  I really hope we can get back to that.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 10, 2004)

Thromgril said:
			
		

> "2000gp?!?!?! That's all, ya damn dirty cheap bastards!!!!



BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone heard from our fearless leader?  I'm starting to belch, slap my belly, and use improper English.  I guess it's Thromgril withdrawl.

TZ


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw him on chat a week or so ago and he said we had beaten up his baddy so easily he felt bad... though the fight's not yet done... so hopefully we all hit and do nice damage before this guy does something horribly nasty to all of us...

I'm casting Magic Missiles... so that's about 9-12 probable damage...


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey all.  I just spoke with our beloved, absent DM and...

Hey guys, lets wish him our best.  If you have a "higher power" of some kind, pray for him.  He's lost his father recently and has moved to Arizona to deal with family issues.  He's feeling better these days and just got internet access at his new residence.  He wants to continue playing but it will still be a couple weeks before he'll be in a possition to do so.  So he's asked that we all hang tight and be ready to go for it again in the near future.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks Vendetta for keeping up with all this searchin' and eternal questing for the continuance of this game..
 Dralon you definitly have my deepest hopes and sympathies, come back when you will there is no rush.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 26, 2004)

I echo these sentiments. Dralon, take your time mate - my thoughts go out to you and yours. I look forward to when you can return, but, take your time.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 29, 2004)

All I have to say is that Zar is bigotted-scum.  Nice RP guys.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 30, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> All I have to say is that Zar is bigotted-scum.  Nice RP guys.




The essences of his character... ok... second to his belief that he, specifically, of all sea elves are better than the rest... OH and that also comes after his general contempt of all things living or dead... or undead... and anything else, just in case...

hard to imagine he's not evil 

I'm actually having a ball RPing Zar.  I've not "cut loose" on a major league @$$ |-| 0 |_ 3 character ... ever.  It is quite fun.  Hope I don't irk anyone with him.  He really is a team player, basically... sort of... hrm.  

So, until Dralon kills him, 
*ZAR ON!*​


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 30, 2004)

Really Ackalon doesn't care one wit about the boys death, but, having a cleric upset with him bodes ill when it comes to staying alive.
After all this thief needs all the help he can get when he gets back home....


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2004)

Especially as the horseman isn't so stupid as to not guess his heritage..... Watch yer back thief-boy!


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 30, 2004)

Zar casts Resist Elements: Fire
Zar drops a Fireball right on top of himself


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 30, 2004)

now now....horse man Ackalon will be sure to give you a lump of sugar when you need it.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

someone will be getting a lump alright...


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 31, 2004)

couldn't be me...
I'm all sweet and innocent
I had a tough upbringing...
my father beat me every night...
my mother was an abused elf...
I never got presents for my birthday...
(are you sure it was me that shot the boy?? There probably was a second shooter...)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2004)

Okay, must have been the horseman...


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 1, 2004)

Skarsus has never eaten dwarf before, but there always could be a first time.....


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 1, 2004)

No second shooter, he acted alone, alone I tell you!


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 2, 2004)

let the first who denies have his bow tested....


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 2, 2004)

taitzu52 posted on another thread today I noticed.  Perhaps he thinks this is dead and deleted it from his subscriptions... maybe someone should post and let him know things are reviving around these parts.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 2, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> taitzu52 posted on another thread today I noticed.  Perhaps he thinks this is dead and deleted it from his subscriptions... maybe someone should post and let him know things are reviving around these parts.




Indeed, I had lost hope. *sniff, sniff*  

But a stoke of luck allowed me to find you and reup our chances of pissing eachother off!!

Party's on, kidz!

TZ


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Indeed, I had lost hope. *sniff, sniff*
> 
> But a stoke of luck allowed me to find you and reup our chances of pissing eachother off!!
> 
> ...



Pissing each other off... HAHAHAHAHA!!!  Seems our characters definately have that ability, except maybe Skarsus... he's a boyscout.  Derrik would be on the same list as Skarsus except that he's a dwarf and dwarves are made to piss people off.. or you lose your dwarf membership card.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 3, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Pissing each other off... HAHAHAHAHA!!!  Seems our characters definately have that ability, except maybe Skarsus... he's a boyscout.  Derrik would be on the same list as Skarsus except that he's a dwarf and dwarves are made to piss people off.. or you lose your dwarf membership card.




Well I missed out on the biggoted scum, dwarf eating, fireball shinanigans.  I have to catch up.  

You know, a friend of mine was reading the game list, and referred to (I think it was Zar), as a colorful explative.  I promptly referred him to our well discoursed OOC discussions.  "See, he's not some giant c#%@s*$ker, his character just is."  We're all just creative geniuses with a little bit of time on our hands!

Wow, I hope the mods don't burn me for that.  hehe....


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 4, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> You know, a friend of mine was reading the game list, and referred to (I think it was Zar), as a colorful explative.  I promptly referred him to our well discoursed OOC discussions.  "See, he's not some giant c#%@s*$ker, his character just is."  We're all just creative geniuses with a little bit of time on our hands!




BWAHAHAHAHAHA
*wipes tear from eye*
Man, that's great.
I'm so proud
*feels proud*


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey guys, been a little busy.  About the IC Thread, everyone noticed what Happened to Zar, so you can all respond accordingly.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh good, I'm so relieved that everyone saw a demon posess zar and will now kill him off... sweet



Hey, is some of Zar rubbing off on me?  uh oh!


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 11, 2004)

**OOC: ferretguy is having internet problems and won't be able to come out to play for a wee while, just wanted to let all know. we wish his crappy dsl company all speed with the recovery (though I doubt they will come through with the goods anytime soon :/)**


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah, and Ferrix just postponed on the open forum.  I guess it'll be slow for a bit.  Let's just savor this moment, huh Zar?


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2004)

Kind of like watching the axe cleaving toward your head in slow motion... yes, very nice.

*savor*
*savor*


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2004)

Yep, I'm dead.

Didn't know that when I signed up for this adventure that I would be it's villain.  HAHAHA.  Wait until I start lobbing fireballs down at you guys under the protection of an Improved Invisibility potion 

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

man, somebody open that box the guy that hired us gave to me.  He said it would save my life someday... I think it better be meaning RIGHT NOW! LOL


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Well currently, I doubt we can do too much to you since none of us have any means of flying and you could just rain holy hell down upon us.

I'd give a shot at dispel magic but I don't know how long that'd keep you down.  Hold person I doubt would work on you since you've got a decent will save.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 22, 2004)

Ferretguy said:
			
		

> _Don't like the way this is going...hope this keeps him distracted off the rest...maybe they can do something..._ Ackalon thinks to himself, My tongue I'm not worried about Pond Elf, y'r floatin' about could just provide the target practice I've been needin'. But all that is beside the point.Ackalon shakes his head, If'n your great mind will recall we DO have a job to perform....unless your skills aren't up to it anymore.




HEHEHEHE

You know... not sure I'm going to be able to answer this until I speak with our noble GM.  Not sure exactly what Zar is feeling at the moment and want to play him realistically.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah, 'tis fun. although I'm sure someone is going to wind up hurt here...thief vs. mage hmm who'd a'thunk it (at least so soon...)?? Both powerhouses of might....two people out for the same thing...traveling with others out for the good of the land...no need of The Shadow to see what evil lurks...of course with Zar thats a obvious evil, Ackalons is more of a product of society...


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 23, 2004)

Product of society?  GET OUTTA HERE YA FLAMIN' LIBERAL!!!!

heh
Just kidding around, of course


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 23, 2004)

Flamin???   Moi???

Alas my friend are you sure your not in Possession of all your facalties??


----------



## The Vorpal Tribble (Nov 23, 2004)

Was going to ask if you'd allow a psionicist but this is a 3.0 game and all I know for psionics is 2nd ed and 3.5, so nm, good luck with the game!


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 23, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Flamin???   Moi???
> 
> Alas my friend are you sure your not in Possession of all your facalties??



Of course i'm not... what do you think I am?  _Sane_?


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh well, I'm off again. This time out for a few days....hope this game gets going again. Will be back Saturday night....


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 25, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Oh well, I'm off again. This time out for a few days....hope this game gets going again. Will be back Saturday night....




I'm guessing that's the same for all of us.  HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!  (and a fine "howdy-do" to all of our non-American friends as well!)


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 25, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that's the same for all of us.  HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!  (and a fine "howdy-do" to all of our non-American friends as well!)





Thankyou.

My best wishes to you colonial types in return.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 26, 2004)

Wait....you're all from Cali!!  What-eva, East Coast is in da house.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 26, 2004)

yeah, but he's Brittish... or more specifically, Welsh, relocated to the land of Schwarzenegger.  So he'd be enjoying stuffing filled turkey along with the rest of us if he weren't a vegitarian to boot.  It's great having him around though... especially on holidays like the 4th of July... when we all go over to his house and kick the cr@p out of him in a faithful reenactment of those glorious battles in which a fledging but proud new country hid behind trees and boulders and fired upon Brittish troops who dutifully marched in formation.

Ah, the glory days..

So... I suppose Zar should fly on down and rejoin the party so we all don't kill each other before we even get out of the first town... if we do, can we restart the adventure in an "Alternate universe" type of thing where Zar stays the F away from that dark warrior and *NOT  *   get possessed by some demon from the 7th plane of hell.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 29, 2004)

Just waiting on DX to let us know if the spell worked or not?


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 14, 2005)

vendetta said:
			
		

> There can be great power in prayer, half-human. We should be lucky to eat under the protection of someone's god... assuming the boy's people are honorable, of course." Zar-Vroxiar says as he gives a slight sneer of disgust toward the human of the group. After all, only gnomes rank below humans on the scale of acceptable, non-evil races.




'detta you are a funny man....... >_<


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes, that was directed at you personally... you and your cow 


Anyway...

I Just wanted to plug a game that I’m starting.  It is a homebrewed adventure set in the world of my novel.  I *really * hope that you guys might be interested and at least check it out.  It will use standard D&D 3.5 rules and characters.

Dangerous Legacy

Thanks


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry about that, Ferrix & co., I guess I'm the big wiener!  Honestly, I had to think about it, there are some folks around on EN that play WAY too many games, who kinda scare me away from a lot of recruitment threads by their sheer volume.  

But hey, Vendetta's d'man, so I had to give it a shot.  I still think this group of players is the best I play with on EN, so with the help of DX, we'll be moving right along so we can post horrible things about each other's characters at a rapid clip.  Remember, it's the Lost Patriarch way!


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Halfling Quest is set and ready to get going, check it out here.  Looking for some fun short-folk to populate a new game.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 26, 2005)

Well... It seems ole Dralon is unable to keep this going.  And who can blame him?  I know I'll be in an institution for a while if my father were to pass, and with the move and all...

Unfortunately, this is one of the best group of RPers I've had the pleasure of playing with... (amazing that I know two of them IRL)  SO I've been contemplating an adventure featuring this group.  What do you guys think?  Would you be interested in running an adventure with me?  We could use the same characters (or make new ones if you like) and take start it as if we had just finished this one (Though, I'd have to fudge some of the world stuff, like all of this about Skarsus' people)  I don't actually have the adventure ready, it'd take some time to work out, but thought I might post and see if you guys might be interested... get your opinions on the matter.  (If Dralon is able, we wouldn't even have to drop this adventure either)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 26, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Well... It seems ole Dralon is unable to keep this going. And who can blame him? I know I'll be in an institution for a while if my father were to pass, and with the move and all...
> 
> Unfortunately, this is one of the best group of RPers I've had the pleasure of playing with... (amazing that I know two of them IRL) SO I've been contemplating an adventure featuring this group. What do you guys think? Would you be interested in running an adventure with me? We could use the same characters (or make new ones if you like) and take start it as if we had just finished this one (Though, I'd have to fudge some of the world stuff, like all of this about Skarsus' people) I don't actually have the adventure ready, it'd take some time to work out, but thought I might post and see if you guys might be interested... get your opinions on the matter. (If Dralon is able, we wouldn't even have to drop this adventure either)




Could be fun.  Bummer to hear that Dralon's having a hard time, good luck to him.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 27, 2005)

Ack, sympathies to Dralon indeed!

I'd be up for it.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 28, 2005)

'Detta were you thinking of, if we're using the same crew, upping the level to show the progression?  Also conversion to 3.5 or stay in 3.0, etc. etc.  Sounds definately a cool idea any which way it flows.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, hate to see a good game go.  I'm just sorry that y'all couldn't get into 'Detta's game in time, I'm certainly enjoying his DMing.  I'd love to see if we can go in another direction with this, keeping my character or not.  Lemme know what you're thinking.

TZ


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm partial to the 3.5 rules (if only for the much more easily understood Attack of Opportunity rules) so I'd prefer to adjust us to that.  If everyone wants to play these characters, that would be cool by me and then, yes, we would get a level increase to account for the adventure (I'm thinking two levels)

I'm still hoping Dralon is able to post more consistantly and this game gets going again.  I love ole Zar and am looking forward to the day he gets himself killed because of his mouth.  If people are not particularly attached to these characters, per se, and would like a fresh start with new characters, just this group (no open recruitments... I'd consider player invitations though, if someone knew a great RPer who might fill in the ranks.)

So... let's discuss what you'd each like to do so I can tailor the adventure in that direction.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Derrik is definately a fun character and I think it would be nice to continue with him.  And 3.5 is good with me.

With two levels gained I think it would be interesting if I could play up his master of the forge schtick. There is a PrC in Races of Stone that I was wondering if I could work with you to modify a little bit to mesh with his ability. I can e-mail it to you with the ideas I have for changing it if you want. It would require a little bit of reworking of Derrik as he stands, but I think it'd be cool in the long run.

However, I am always chock full of character ideas and could easily whip a fun new one off.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 28, 2005)

Hell Vendetta, you know me...I'm pretty much open for anything....

Think I'll stick with this character, I do like Ackalon...sneaky, coniving bastard that he is...


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 1, 2005)

But if we keep our characters, Zar won't be there to beat up on!!  ;-)

I'm down for either direction.  Thromgril is a kiling machine now, a 3.5 upgrage would make the crunch crunchier.  Two levels would just be dastardly!!  But I'll be the first to admit that he is a totally two dimensional Trollslaayer rip off, albeit, fun to play.  Sooo...if the story calls for a new character, that's great.  If we tweak the old ones, that's great too!  I'm all about bending to the will of the story at hand.  Lemme know!

TZ


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 2, 2005)

The story is not in solid rock yet.  It is very flexible, which is why I wanted to get everyone's opinions on what/who they wanted to play to tailor the adventure for that.  Heck, if everyone said "Templated races with classes from the suplimental books." I'd be ok with it.  (Though, I use the official D&D supliments from WotC and generally not Mongoose, Sword and Sorcery or any of the other fine publishers out there)


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 2, 2005)

It'd be fun to do a themed campaign of sorts if the others are up for that.


----------



## DralonXitz (Mar 2, 2005)

I am still very much into this game, although I havent been on much, I am just waiting for Skarsus' reply to my post, as I am a bit unable to proceed until he responds.  Anyone know where he is?


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll beat the hell out of him then and get him to post... though not tonight 

personally, I'm thrilled to have DralonXits around and would love to continue this adventure.  (I don't imagine Zar would be as much fun to play if he were just an NPC)


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 2, 2005)

Apologies, rearing teething little ones takes it out of a chap... Check the IC


----------



## DralonXitz (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey guys, while I'm waiting for the other two replies, I thought I would ask a question of my players.  As for how the game has gone so far, how do you guys like it, and what points do you believe should be modified to create a better game?  I like to get player feedback, for while I myself may believe something to be working quite fine, the people who matter most, the players, may think otherwise.  Thanks a ton.


Dralon Xitz


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

This group of Role-players is one of the most fun I've been with.  My only complaint would be that I wish the DM could post a bit more frequently.  Now, I'm not upset or anything because we know you've had some really difficult things to deal with these past few months... so we just hope the game can move along at a good clip.  This group posts pretty avidlyy and I can understand as a DM myself not wanting to disrupt the flow of RP.  I'd like a bit more DM activity.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

If I may embellish on that thought, I've found that some of the best PBP GM's don't necessarily lockstep through based on player response.  I.e., in most cases, they don't always wait for an affirmation from everybody.  This has to be fair and balanced, I also have a DM who has no problem roleplaying the PC's when they fail to post within 36 hrs.   That's not always best either.  I realize that right now, Dedestai's character is our rock star of the moment, and we have to wait on him mainly, but in general, don't feel obligated to wait for us to say, "I'm here", or throw a random insult at Zar.  Timing is really important in GMing, not in the calendar sense, but more as to when to end a scene and let folks react.  It's an art, y'know.

Aside from that, I think this story has huge potential, and DX has a brilliant imagination.  I'm just ass kickin' comic relief here, so don't wait up for me, Mom!

TZ


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

By jove, that man has said exactly what I would have liked to but lacked the where-withall


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 11, 2005)

I only came for the free food.


----------



## DralonXitz (Mar 12, 2005)

I understand completly, and I appreciate your feedback.  I am trying to make an effort to post more often, I normally don't wait for everyone to reply, but like you said, ATM, Deadestdai was someone I HAD to wait for, because he is the Star of this scene.  Oh and also, Thanks for the Compliment, never been told I had a brilliant imagination.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 12, 2005)

Actually DX, I'd agree on the imagination thing. You've got a good world and and a nice way of putting it across. 

The reason I was tardy with my response to your posts was you threw me a little by slipping the old "leader of the Devastators" back-story on me and I really had no idea for a while on how to reply.  But it's sorted and hopefully our fine group of roleplayers (And you lot ARE darn good in my opinion.) can keep this game's standards high as the story contniues to unfold.

*edit* Just a heads up DX, It's looking like I'll be away for around 2 weeks comethe 21st of this month due to me and my wee family taking a trip back to the UK. Though I "might" be able to post whilst over there, I'm not sure, so feel free to autopilot Skarsus in my absense.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 20, 2005)

Feel free to auto Skarsus DX. I know you'll do me proud!

Away


----------



## Gurney Halleck (Mar 24, 2005)

Greetings to you all. I was recently wandering around, looking for a game that I could perhaps fit into. The front page thus far has noted that Ferretguy is MIA, and was wondering if I could make a Character in his stead, if the slot became open. My PC would be a Lawful Neutral Swashbuckler, yet I would be happy to play as anything that is lacked in the group (Fighter, Wizard, whatever). I haven't yet picked the nationality or anything of that nature, yet, but when I do, I'll build upon that.

As per the actual campaign, it is, indeed, quite open and very interesting. I commend you, DX, on a job well done.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 25, 2005)

Whoa there partner....I'm still around....posted just a couple days ago....


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 25, 2005)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Whoa there partner....I'm still around....posted just a couple days ago....



Oh hush up you, you are not!

FERRETGUY IS *AWOL*!


----------



## Gurney Halleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Ah, my sincere apologies to you, Mr. Ferret. I hope you all forgive me for my intrusion.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 28, 2005)

My computer seems to finally be dead now.
I'm going to be unable to post as regularly as I once had due to this major inconvience.  That PoS computer grrr grrr grrr...

anyway, I will still be running and playing games... just a bit slower is all 
I'm sorry about this.  I hope that in three weeks that I'll get a paycheck that I can devote to buying new computer gear to build a new rig.  Keep your fingers crossed for me, please.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 28, 2005)

> FERRETGUY IS AWOL!




Thats right!!!
only because I believe this war is just the Man bringin us down and tryin to dominate goblinkind...

hey wait a min....thats actually a good idea!


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 28, 2005)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Thats right!!!
> only because I believe this war is just the Man bringin us down and tryin to dominate goblinkind...



It ain't cool bein' no jive turkey so close to Thanksgivin'!!



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Keep your fingers crossed for me, please.



Hell, I'd drop off parts to you if I thought it'd help.  Damn 2000 mile away Californians.


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone know where Ferrix and Ferretguy are?


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 14, 2005)

Ferretguy is about, but rl things are a little heavy right now for him. I'll let him know this game is still moving along though.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 14, 2005)

not sure about ferrix though, but he's very active around so hopefully he'll drop back in.

But I vouch the same for ferretguy.  He'll be around.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, Ferrix HAS slowed down, but is still here, I'm sure.  Buy hey, f you keep it rolling, I'm sure they'll show up!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm around, although due to finals and real life issues I can't devote as much time to posting everyday as I used to.  Maybe when finals are done and I've learned to live with the real life issues it'll pick back up.


----------



## malien (Apr 14, 2005)

Just as a casual observation, this is a pretty cool game.  First PbP game I sat and ready, and was amused, and actually wanted to keep readying, so kudos to DM and players alike!

Oh, and if you ever need a character from the land of shoguns and daimyos (can we say samurai?) feel free to let a brotha know. *Shameless, hopeless, self-plug*

Cause, you know... pity tha foo' ain't got no samurais.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Kiss my Converse.


----------



## malien (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, SNAP! 

I got served!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Sho' nuff!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Am I the only one that remembers "Berry Gordy's _The Last Dragon_?

Hey, it's up to DralonXitz, I just wanted to throw around my ninja street jive.


----------



## malien (Apr 14, 2005)

Solid. I can dig that, cat.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 14, 2005)

No, I remember it too - but not as well as you it seems.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 15, 2005)

Dude, I freaking love that movie and would buy it in a heartbeat if I ever found it... when I actually have money... which I rarely do... maybe I could cut back on comics for a week or something... hmmmm

SHO-NUFF!!!

Freaking great movie


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

Bruce Leroy?!@?!

Catchin' bullets?!?  With his TEETH?!!?!  N**ga please!


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's a few reminders for those of us that haven't seen the movie in many many years.

eating popcorn with chopsticks...
BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

And while we're off topic....

A game you 'Detta, and many more would love.....

*Feng Shui*
Originally done by Daedelus, reproduced by Atlas games, it's the closest thing you'll find to a "Big Trouble in Little China" roleplaying game that you'll find.

'Nuff said.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Ahh to be back on the boards and read comments about one of my favorite movies of all time along with the reminders of the reasons I've loved Feng Shui.....

Been a little hectic here with the wife being on bedrest and me attending to her needs and those of this house...but I, like Vendetta and Dead have stated, will post as often as possible...a scumy lowbrow being like Ackalon will never be brought down by a woman who can't move from bed! (I on the otherhand will be....)


----------



## DralonXitz (May 17, 2005)

Apologies to you all for taking a month to reply, I lost interest in PbP for a few weeks, along with being swamped with legal troubles, but I have finally figured out the spark to get my games going again, and I'd love to continue this game with you all.  I've got a new post up in Game Thread, that will lead to a pretty exciting plot twist.


----------



## deadestdai (May 17, 2005)

Replied to and looking forward to more DX. I'll check on any more posts when I get home from work.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 17, 2005)

Plot Twist?!!?!

Here I was, bursting with excitement as I hurredly switched over to the IC thread.  In my mind, I saw this post.  _"...and as you all descend the crest of the valley on horse and cart, something suddenly seems amiss.  Without warning, the Sea-elf is thrown into racking convulsions, and colapses to the ground.  As the group stands around in horror, circling the fallen magus, they are all sprayed in the face with a fine mist of blood as Zar's rib cage bursts open with gore splattered all over his robes.  Emerging from the broken elf's chest cavity comes forth...."_

Well, you get the point. I'm sure that what's ACTUALLY going on in game will lead to a party member's disembowelment soon enough!


----------



## deadestdai (May 18, 2005)

Replace the words "rib-cage" with "Back-side" and I think we'd have a winner!


----------



## Vendetta (May 18, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Replace the words "rib-cage" with "Back-side" and I think we'd have a winner!



That more describs your son, don't you think?
wow, the stuff that's come out of his back-side.

But in all truth, it is more along the lines of 
_"...When suddenly, the Elf shoots up into the air, his body rippling with  metamorphic changes as he grows thicker, more massive, more muscular.  His eyes suddenly smolder with the fire of a thousand active volcanos.  Horns sprout from his head as leathery wings take form from his back.  Saliva drips like acid from his mouth and hisses where it hits the dusty ground.  The deeper, darker voice heard once before from the elf bellows forth.  *"Now you have all fallen into my trap!  MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" * rings out, echoing inside your heads, nearly splitting your skulls in twain._

Dark Zar is reborn!!!!


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 1, 2005)

Fine folks, I shall be busy moving house for the next four or five days – might be more if SBC can’t get my DSL set up at the new place quickly. 

Please autopilot my character. 

Thanks,

Dai.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 14, 2005)

Well... it is dead I guess.  If it comes back to life, PLEASE email me at rahjr2k@hotmail.com because I love this game and would love to continue playing it... but as it is, I need to clean out my subscriptions folder because too many dead games are there.  (feel free to email me to chat, I enjoy emails )


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 26, 2005)

My dear friends Ferrix, Deadestdai, Vendetta, Ferretguy, and Taitzu52,


I know that this game, The Lost Patriarch, has had a rough life, and this is completly my fault.  I have tried multiple times to revive it, but sadly, I was unable to do RL Concearns and problems.  But finally, I have been able to completly sort out my issues.

Last night, I was glancing through my favorites when I saw this thread.  After rereading it, it came upon me how much I truely did miss this game, and I was filled with a personal duty to keep it alive and finish the chapters of this magnificent tale.  You, my friends, have shaped my creation from an idea into an epic.  I would ask of you 5 to give me the final honor of reviving this game, and continuing where we left off.  If not, I can perfectly understand.  I know how aggrivating it must have been waiting for weeks for the GM reply.  But if you would all give me one last chance, I would be most grateful.

Many thanks,

DralonXitz.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm game.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ah...the nostalgia of my _first_ PBP.  That's right, kids.

I'm totally down to play.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 26, 2005)

Kinda glad I had a fit of the nostalgia's m'self now. If I hadn't I wouldn't have seen this update in my "dead games" section.

You know I'm up for it!


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for using the word "nostalgia" because I didn't know how to spell it when I tried to pen my response and had to settle for the simple "I'm Game" post above.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 26, 2005)

I know...I'm such a wordsmith.  

You guys in touch with Ferretguy?  I'm in a game with Ferrix if he needs to be paged.  I'm just not sure if they still subscribe to these threads.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 26, 2005)

Cool  I'm up for that.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 26, 2005)

Awesome, truely awesome.  I thank you all for replying, and keeping interest.  Now we just need to get in touch with Ferretguy, and we're set.

BTW, I worked out the rest of the story last night, and my, it has been coming out amazing.  I think you guys will love it.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking forward to it DX mate. Hopefully things will run at a great pace again.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 27, 2005)

Just so everyone knows, I went ahead and put up a new update in the IC thread.  I know ferretguy hasn't replied yet, but I wanted to get this game started again, and he would have a few days to reply to it anyway.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 27, 2005)

Huzzah and all that!
I just heard from Dead today and I'll be back to a'postin post haste (well prob on sat....)


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome, great to have you back Ferretguy.  Now, that we are all together again, let us shake the heavens with The Lost Patriarch!!!


Sorry, always wanted to say that


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 27, 2005)

You dork.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 27, 2005)

Lol, how unkind. 

BTW, everyone can start posting on the IC thread whenever you'd like, I put an update there yesterday.  Good gaming!


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 27, 2005)

^_^ Nuthin' personal like. 

OKay - I'm out for the best part of today, so any posting will be done tonight. 

Laters


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow...I had forgotten all about that last IC post I made.  Hehe...I guess I was getting bored!!!


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey guys, I spent a few hours in CC2, and I came up with a rudimentry map of Men'Thar.  It's not gorgeous, but it's my first draft.  Hope you guys like it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 29, 2005)

Um...did we cross a body of water while Thromgril was passed out?


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 30, 2005)

That particular note Taitzu is one of those things GMs Never want to remember.  Somehow, during my phase of terrible DMing, I completly forgot Skyrium and Mier and two different continents.  Completly my mistake.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 30, 2005)

Like I said, Thromgril was passed out.  Not like he'd voluntarily get on a boat anyhow.  You probably had to drug him, like B.A. Baracus.

"I pity the po' fool who tries to get me on an airplane!"


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 30, 2005)

Here BA drink this milk that's not drugged at all.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 30, 2005)

Damn, I fell for it again.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2005)

Bwahaha


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 1, 2005)

It occurred to me to ask as I read your other recruitment thread, are we still using 3.0 rules?  Not that I look forward to revamping character sheets, but it is something that crossed my mind.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 1, 2005)

We are still using 3.0, simply because I don't have the cash for the 3.5 books lol.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 2, 2005)

You know they are pretty much free online in the form of the SRD right?


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 2, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> You know they are pretty much free online in the form of the SRD right?




Ferrix just revealed that to me.  If you guys want to revamp the Sheets, we can do 3.5


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 2, 2005)

I was just wondering.  Not trying to make any more work for people.  But Lemme know what y'all wanna do.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 2, 2005)

I don' mind in the slightest. What is the general consensus amongst the rest of you?


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 3, 2005)

Ain't too much different for my pc so I'll go with 3.5 (do like the new stuff anyway)


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, if Vendetta approves, we can get those fixed and continue on our journey.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't think it changes anything on Zar.  but I can update whatever might have changed.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 4, 2005)

damn   lost 2 weapon fighting....drats


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 4, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I don't think it changes anything on Zar.  but I can update whatever might have changed.




Spell Focus drops to only a +1 bonus to save DC, boots of striding and springing add only a +10 bonus to speed and a +5 bonus to Jump.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 5, 2005)

O yeah baby - Intimidate as a class skill. Bow down before Skarsus!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  I've been nerfed!!!!  I want to play 3.0

You do not have my permission to convert to 3.5
repeat
you do NOT have my permission to convert to 3.5
MAYDAY MAYDAY


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  I've been nerfed!!!!  I want to play 3.0
> 
> You do not have my permission to convert to 3.5
> repeat
> ...




I'll buy you a box of tissues


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 5, 2005)

And I'll bring the beer.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 5, 2005)

Then let's forget about it.  Sorry for mentioning it.
(There goes my crackola two handed Power Attack  )


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm willing to go either way, 3 or 3.5....hell I'll get more skill points with 3.5


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 5, 2005)

Its totally up to you 5.  I'm going to continue updating in IC, whatever you 5 concur on, is fine with the DM.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it's one of those 'unanimous or nothing' kind of calls.  I retract my statement, and my team of attorneys issues an official appology.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 6, 2005)

I was joking about refusing to update.  For the most part, I like the 3.5 changes and if that means a few unfortunate side effects on me, oh well.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 7, 2005)

Well I don't want for folks to lose out for my beneifit.  I would stand to do a LOT more dammge, but if folks are losing feats, it may be a bad idea.  It really comes down to whether or not we'll be gaining EPs eventually, and the ease of advancement.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't lose a feat... It just gets weaker.  And my boots, which were sort of over powered in the first place, kind of become "not so worth the price"  

I don't know why they dropped the effectiveness of the spell save DC... seems to me most of the spell DCs are easy enough to make and a +2 was hardly worth the cost of a feat.  But those changes are not going to kill me.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 8, 2005)

Then let's just drop it.  I can live without x2 damage on Power Attack.  And so can we when DX uses it against us!!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 9, 2005)

wait!!!!!

I want my Intimidate class skill!!!!!!!

(Not really. I'd rather everyone be happy.)


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 11, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know we have an IC Update, its been up for 3 days now.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 11, 2005)

Also, it seems like 3.0 is what's worked so far, so I think the consensus is just to stick with 3.0.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, Ackalon has all his equipment.  Also, if you wouldn't mind, please post any OOC questions here.  Thanks.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 30, 2005)

No prob....hmmm the only one armed....hehe...(oh wait...I'm not demon possessed...)


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 14, 2005)

You guys still around?  Weve got an IC update.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 14, 2005)

Zar continues to be missing... just as he had been since the group woke up.  Mysterious is the omen that this brings, washing over the party like a stormgate breaking during the worst typhoon.  Helplessness and dread wash over the others as they comtemplate the fate of the Great Sea Elf... and their own.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 14, 2005)

Great Sea Elf????

What we're missing someone????


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2005)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Great Sea Elf????
> 
> What we're missing someone????




Let's see, we've got the two dwarves, the human and the half-breed... I thought that was it? ;-)


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 15, 2005)

snicker


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey Dragon...I'm getting out of town for a course for a few days, feel free to auto Ackalon. I'll be back on sunday night. thanks.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 11, 2005)

DX - By running around the corner, I was menaing to initiate combat stright off, and hopefully with some sort of surprise element seeing as they weren't expecting us to do so. 

Just so's you know mate.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't know anything that's happened to my character... is this still the same day?  Does he have spells still prepaired? How hurt is he?  Is any of his equipment there?


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 11, 2005)

Gah, I must be really out of it.  Its a day later, but because of the torture, any spells that you had already used arent reprepared, only the ones that were before your capture.  You were in pretty bad condition, but since Derrik just healed you, your doing a lot better than you were.  Ill get your actual HP total in a few.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2005)

If I still have any spells I had prepared the day before that I had not used, then, since the day before all we were doing was traveling, the only spell I'd have used was Mount

so... I get the full arsenal except mount?  Is that what you mean?


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, since you only used Mount.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 12, 2005)

Muwahahahaha!!!!  Feel My Powwah!!!!


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 13, 2005)

DX? Have you given up on this game right when we were all looking forward to getting it running smoothly again?


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey folks!

I’d like to apologize for my absence of late, but things could not be helped.  I hope this hasn’t disrupted your games too terribly much.

Unfortunately, it seems that my online difficulties will not be so easily abated.  My new job is not online, and my home access is non-existent.  So unfortunately, I will be forced to drop my games and take a general hiatus for PBP gaming for the foreseeable future.  

I apologize, and wish you all the best of luck until I may one day return, and devote my time to great games like this.

Peace,
Taitzu52


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 17, 2005)

Oof!! That's a kick to the goolies if ever there was. You'll be sorely missed mate. Hope you can get back to us again sooner than expected. 

Stay well and don't let the man grind you down.

- Dai


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, it is terrible news 
good luck getting back online... I know I couldnt' survive without the net.


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 20, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> I’d like to apologize for my absence of late, but things could not be helped.  I hope this hasn’t disrupted your games too terribly much.
> 
> ...




Taitzu, and all of you, I apologize for letting you guys down again.  I've simply been so bogged down with work, I haven't had any time to post.  But Taitzu, I want to let you know, you've been an amazing player man.  I wish you the best, and I hope we'll get to speak again.  Your forever in my memory, and Godspeed.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 20, 2005)

DX - is this game dead?

Blunt, but I'd rather know either way than sit and wait to find out "whenever".


----------

